# How to get rid of (partial) ouitline on my web logo image?



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi there. I uploaded my company logo (basically it is a 800 x 195 px jpeg image that is rectangle, black background, and my silver/red company logo is in the middle) and the image came out good except I can't get rid of this white outlines on the left side and the bottom. It looks like "L" shape thin white line. Since my website has black background where my logo is located, it really stands out... 

I created this logo in my CorelDRAW X3 and exported as a JPEG file (into my image folder) and uploaded to my osCommerce image folder. Can anybody tell me how to remove this L shape outline (or, perhaps how to upload my image properly so that I don't get this ouitline). 

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Jpegs don't support transparency. Try exporting as a gif or png and set it to be transparent. See if that solves the problem.


----------



## DigitalLowdown (Dec 6, 2008)

or you could crop your logo slightly smaller on the sides with the white lines and eliminate the white edge


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the advise. I tried but I could not get rid of the line completely so I end up putting light grey contour around it to blend the line. 

Thanks!


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

can you give a link to what it looks like???


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you for your PM for the info. My 'temporary' website is MUTEKI FIGHTWEAR INC.. I end up customizing my osCommerce site myself (just basic stuff like font/color/image changes and installing shipping/paypal modules, improving my photos by using models) but taking very long time to go "live". 

Basically I am using the same logo except the background for the image is radial shade (middle is grayish and become darker towards four corners. Since I made this way, "L" shape line became more obvious). As you can see from the image and also my canandian flag, I always end up with "L" shape line... I use CorelDRAW and export as JPEG. Right now I used grey outline for my logo and used emboss for the flag so I don't have to deal with this issue but I am very curious to see how to correct this problem since I am replacing all my buttons for the website with a navy rectangle shape with "L" shape white shadow for each button to embrace this line issue... Any info would be appreciated.

Speaking of replacing the button in osCommerce, ( I am not sure I suppose to put another thread to ask this but) I replaced most of them except for "Update" and "Add to cart". I right click to find the file name and folder location but I cannot get the names from those two... Which folder do I need to look into to so that I can replace those images??

Thanks!


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Give it a border of the same colour as the background


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Ya, I tried black outline couple of times but still white showed. That is why I put light grey outline. White line is still there but it just make look shiny instead of "L" shape.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

all buttons in oscommerce are in the following folder
catalog/includes/languages/english/images/buttons


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

zensan said:


> Ya, I tried black outline couple of times but still white showed. That is why I put light grey outline. White line is still there but it just make look shiny instead of "L" shape.


As great as Corel is for vector files, it does leave something to be desired when converting files to raster.

Photoshop is much better for this.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

what happened when you made it a .png or .gif and make it over a transparent background?


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

lindsayanng said:


> all buttons in oscommerce are in the following folder
> catalog/includes/languages/english/images/buttons


Ahh, the file names were slightly different (than I thought) so I couldn't spot them before. I was be able to replace buttons. THANKS!!!


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

lindsayanng said:


> what happened when you made it a .png or .gif and make it over a transparent background?


Someone told me not to convert to png file since some people cannot see those images on their computers. Now, I am changing to the buttons to gif and I don't see obvious lines on those images maybe I give it a try agan. (since I am new to all this, when I convert my logo to gif file, somehow I could not see the image so I exported as . jpg).

Thanks for all the info. I am getting closer to launch my online store.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

zensan said:


> Someone told me not to convert to png file since some people cannot see those images on their computers. Now, I am changing to the buttons to gif and I don't see obvious lines on those images maybe I give it a try agan. (since I am new to all this, when I convert my logo to gif file, somehow I could not see the image so I exported as . jpg).
> 
> Thanks for all the info. I am getting closer to launch my online store.


All browsers support the viewing of png files. All the buttons and images on several sites I have built were done exclusively with png files.


----------



## zensan (Feb 4, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the info.


----------

